# Fighting over sex AGAIN!



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

I swore to myself if there was one more angry word, outburst, vicious statements or tears over SEX I'm finished. I need to accept the fact that I will never ever be able to satisfy him and move on. I know that he loves me but I can't get him to understand what this does to me and how long his words hurt me. If I know all these things why is so very hard for me to follow through?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Kick him in the [email protected]$. He'll lose interest...

Still having sex 4-5 times per week?

Have you ever stopped giving him what he's asking for? Or are you still trying to meet his needs?


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

hbgirl said:


> I swore to myself if there was one more angry word, outburst, vicious statements or tears over SEX I'm finished. I need to accept the fact that I will never ever be able to satisfy him and move on. I know that he loves me but I can't get him to understand what this does to me and how long his words hurt me. If I know all these things why is so very hard for me to follow through?


Make sure if you say you're finished that you are truly finished. What is that saying,"Insanity doing the same things over and over again expecting different results."


----------



## HappyLadyToo (Dec 3, 2011)

My husband and I used to fight over sex. I finally realized that sex was a casualty of a much bigger issue. We have been together for six years and I'm moving out next month because I've had enough. If you can't get to the root of the problem, it will never get any better.


----------

